# Vorteil von XML



## Sanix (24. Aug 2007)

Warum werden XML Dokumente an so vielen Orten verwendet? Klar, es ist ein Standard. Aber eigentlich wird viel mehr Platz gebraucht, als wenn ich die Information wie in einem ResourceBundle schreibe:

```
key1 = value1
key2 = value2
...
```

Ich meine für komplexe Baumstrukturen macht es Sinn aber für config Files eher nicht. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2007)

Baumstrukturen sind der häufigere Anwendungsfall.
Ist ja auch nicht so das reine properties Dateien nicht verwendet werden.
Nur Nachrichten, Austauschformate und Datenmodelle sind häufig in XML.


----------



## kleiner_held (25. Aug 2007)

Ausserdem kann man im XML-Header das Encoding mit angeben. Ich halte das für einen wesentlichen Vorteil wenn es auf Interoperabilität ankommt.


----------



## Gast (26. Aug 2007)

Vorteil: 
mit xml kann man mit css-stylesheet die formatierung verändern und je nach wünsch kann man ein Attribut des css verändern, wenn man die Gestaltung anders haben möchte.

Die Daten sind besser und struktierter eingerichtet, anstatt einzelne Inhalt in eine Tabelle einfügen muss. 

dass coolste ist xsl, weil sie die Sprache der Dateien umändern kann zu xhtml usw.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Aug 2007)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meine für komplexe Baumstrukturen macht es Sinn aber für config Files eher nicht. Wie seht ihr das?



Auch für Config-Files kann XML Sinn machen. Sobald man schachteln muss, wirds mit einem flachen Key-Value-File doch schnell unflexibel und unordentlich.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Aug 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch für Config-Files kann XML Sinn machen. Sobald man schachteln muss, wirds mit einem flachen Key-Value-File doch schnell unflexibel und unordentlich.


Kann ich aus der Praxis bestätigen da, ich mich die Tage damit herumschlagen musste im Eclipse PreferenceStore Profile zu persistieren...  :?


----------

